# h.membranacea sub adult



## dannyboy (Apr 30, 2007)

updated as he is now a subadult


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 30, 2007)

Sweet pictures, thats a nice shade of brown - caramel almost..


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 30, 2007)

yeh i like that aswell, cheers


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice pictures. Look at his paper-thin abdomen. Maybe it's time for a nice meal. :wink:


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 30, 2007)

yup yup, hes jus shed so hes not eatin yet but wen he does hahahaha


----------

